# Hi.



## Chris (Mar 11, 2007)

Kaboom. Not sure what's up, will see wtf happened tomorrow morning.

Days of the New was AWESOME.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks, kitten. I was begin to wonder that Donnie and I wouldn't have anything to do after we got drunk. No SS.org = lonely and cold.


----------



## garcia3441 (Mar 11, 2007)

I was going through withdrawal.


----------



## Michael (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah, I got scared for a second there.


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 11, 2007)

With the site being down, I realized I only spent 20 mins at the computer throughout the day.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh man...glad we are back up...ebay gets old.


----------



## Scott (Mar 11, 2007)

I drank alone tonight because of this


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 11, 2007)

I was in tears...when SS.org wasn't working and myspace was as slow as toothpaste my world collapsed.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 11, 2007)

*gets out of fetus position* 

Yah i saw Days of the New a long ass time ago when they opened for Metallica. They did a killer ass job for all acoustic.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 11, 2007)

Withdrawl...pains...subsiding...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 11, 2007)

I searched online and it didn't come up I was like OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!


----------



## Stitch (Mar 11, 2007)

Hurrah!

What happened?

I'm all safe now...


----------



## technomancer (Mar 11, 2007)

Phew... for a minute there I thought I was going to have to start devoting all my time to actually practicing the guitar


----------



## Makelele (Mar 11, 2007)

I didn't even notice. I must've been asleep when it happened.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 11, 2007)

I was wondering what was going on...cool to see it got fixed. Glad to hear Days Of The New was great too. I'd love to see those guys live.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 11, 2007)

I was at work or I was asleep lol.


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm still looking into it, so there will be some outages today while I figure out what exactly went wrong.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 11, 2007)

detox.......too intense.......needed fix ........


----------



## Shannon (Mar 11, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'm still looking into it, so there will be some outages today while I figure out what exactly went wrong.


Could it be daylight savings?


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2007)

Nah, Linux doesn't give a shit what time it is.


----------

